
Toward the Discovery of Citation Cartels in Citation Networks - fforflo
http://journal.frontiersin.org/article/10.3389/fphy.2016.00049/full
======
nl
As someone with a hardly any interest in this problem it seems to me that this
isn't a great paper.

To discuss this without mentioning the multiple downloadable citation networks
or any mention of basic graph analysis techniques (centrality measures or
graph cut counts seem relevant here) seems a pretty big oversight.

The did mention doping in cycling through.

~~~
nl
To make it clear to the person who didn't understand this already:
bibliometrics is a special case of graph theory.

------
huac
> Additionally, every year, many more researchers join the scientific
> community (e.g., scientists from China and India).

Thanks, guys from Slovenia

~~~
parennoob
Yeah, that phrase serves zero actual purpose. That, combined with the sloppy
language in the rest of the paper makes me doubt the scientific detachment of
these people.

------
Uptrenda
You also find the same problem on link sharing services (like this one) in
that they're extremely easy to game. I have yet to see a paper that proposes a
good solution for that kind of thing.

------
teyc
This is a problem that Google has largely solved. Its original PageRank
algorithm was prone to citation networks inflating the value of a page.
Nowadays, link farms have lost much of their power.

